# What do you love most about your GR??



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

I love how Lola cuddles. And it's all the time. She just can't seem to get enough cuddle time.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't really define just one thing, and personality is the most all-encompassing on your list. 

So many times, I've been grateful for my goldens because they make me smile despite whatever else is going on my life. 

They also have given me a reason to get up in the morning, a reason to persevere, even a reason to exercise! 

And when I was searching for my life's passion and purpose, golden rescue dropped in my lap.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It was all of them, I couldn't just pick one! If I had to say just one thing, I guess it would their GReat big golden heart.


----------



## goldiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

For Me, I love all the hugs, kisses and cuddles, but i think its more of Manhattan's gift of making me aware when i am going to have a seizure and being there to protect me through the seizure.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Clancy is not a big cuddler or kisser, although there are times in the morning when he jumps on the bed and we spoon, it is great.
However, I would have to say that of all the dogs and breeds I have owned, Clancy, being my first Golden, has to be the gentlest soul of them all. He has a pure Golden heart.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

I would have to say that the "Huge All Emcompassing Heart" would be my favorite!! Ollie is just so non-discriminating!!! It is such a treat to always look forward to!!! A close second would be the cuddles.. We have tried on many occassions to out-pet Ollie.. He always wins!! It cant be done !


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Its all of the above and then some. Brinkley is just a wonderful addition to the family who brings joy and happiness to me. No matter how bad a day it might be, there she is with her golden smile and wagging tail greeting you with a kiss and her ball.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I think it's how they can bring a smile to your face no matter what your mood. It's impossible to be in a bad mood for very long around a golden.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

i love the fact with all the hospital stays ive had he accepts me for who i am his love s unconditional arnie is loyal caring and as a frigde magnet in my kitchen says if the dog think your the best dont ask for a second opinion


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The number one reason I picked a Golden as a breed genuinely was the WHOLE package. Appearance is REALLY important to me in a dog, which is why I love sighthounds. Goldens, however, are beautiful to me partly for their coat, partly for their expression, and largely for their sunny, animated personalities. But it was one Golden who sold me forever, and it was his amazing temperament that did it.

I love my Golden now for looks, sweetness, and just happy sunshiney personality! I voted cuddle time, though. Cuddles are one thing I sometimes want, and I'm not really a physically affectionate person at all so I need doggy hugs, and I'm not gonna get 'em from a Whippet.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Where to start? Gosh, I just love everything about my boys. I think they are beautiful, smart, funny and sweet. 

I think I really love how they just follow me and my husband everywhere. You really get a sense that they just love you to death. It is an unconditional love from us and them.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I love the way Liberty rushes to embrace life...she wants to be where the action it...wherever there is fun...that is where she wants to be...
I have rarely seen her cautious...
I love that quality...

Lexi is more reserved, but will 'go to the wall' to please those she loves...she is very devoted and loyal...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I love it all it was hard to chose. But I love cuddle time with them all but Laurel and here Mr Magoo looks and antics crack me up.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to say their capacity to love everyone and their happiness about life. I have to say that Beau is so loveable and I could just hug him all day and night. But it is hard because I want to hug and kiss Bama too. So I just hug and kiss both of them in each arm. I call it my golden sandwich.


----------

